# Forstner goes Jubilee for the Tudor



## WatchObsession (Oct 30, 2006)

Just spotted on the Forstner IG account, a Jubilee esq bracelet for the Tudor Black Bay 58, what do you think ?


----------



## alund (May 18, 2011)

I like the look as it give both a dresser look over the oyster bracelet


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

Not bad. I like it. Fits the watch well, IMHO.


----------



## Big_wrist (Jul 8, 2020)

I like it on that GMT


----------



## majordanger (Jan 11, 2022)

Do we know when this is coming out?


----------



## Tekkamaki (Aug 6, 2018)

If you get a Forstner bracelet that accepts the milled clasp, get it... I am drooling over those... Thinking of getting a ladder bracelet just for the clasp...


----------



## basculante (Dec 2, 2011)




----------



## JBAV8R (Sep 29, 2019)




----------

